# Diesel was so good!



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

well congrats thats awsome for his first show


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought so too! Thank you. 
He did MUCH MUCH better than I was expecting. )


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*GREAT JOB!! what great news! I hope the video comes out! *


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some clips. Again, they're not great but I thought I would throw them up anyway. I am the one on the brown horse in the red vest. 


For some reason it won't let me embedd them..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...or apparently it will lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great vids! I love Disel(SP) he's such a cutie! I love his jog!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! I love him too. He was a very good boy. He still needs some work with his lope/lope to walk transitions but he has improved a lot in the past few months.


----------

